# Original XBOX hacking ?



## spotanjo3 (Jul 1, 2010)

I am not new to Wii, PSP, and iPhone 3gs hacking but do I have to flash the original xbox using 007, Splinter Cell, or Mechassult hack?? I hope not.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 1, 2010)

4 options

1) Hardmod
I) modchip, still around and will probably run you about $40 for a good one although it has been a while since I went shopping for one stateside.
II)1.0 to 1.5 models only (not 1.6 which was the last model released) you can do a TSOP flash, as good as a hardmod as it does the same thing.
http://www.xbox-linux.org/wiki/TSOP_flashing_HOWTO

2) Softmod
I) Savegame hack using the games you mentioned. Amazon list splinter cell (the most hassle free game as all versions work and it is also a half decent game, I will expand on it if I have to but as you appear not to want to go this route) for less than it would cost you to get lunch somewhere. You can get the save on many ways and while an AR is nice you can equally use a USB drive: 
http://www.aideluxe.com/index.php?title=AI...nual_Appendix_K

II) Hotswap the drive after it has unlocked.
http://forums.xbox-scene.com/index.php?showtopic=496263
Needs only an IDE/pata port on your machine.

Both will play all the same games and all the same homebrew but a softmod will require replacement hard drive to support locking (a feature on the spec but left out on occasion, a fairly comprehensive list of tested drives )
While a big hard drive is great with the rise of the NAS and nearly always on computers network sharing is just as easy if not better and frankly when using scene grade XVID videos you can add enough on the stock hard drive (especially if yours has an extra 2 gigs: http://www.se7ensins.com/forums/topic/186-...hdds-extra-2gb/ ) to do for an evening or two and see a good romset in there as well.
Similarly the DVD is usually not that bad if you know what you are doing:
http://www.xbox-linux.org/wiki/Xbox_Linux_...rives_Read_What

Enjoy.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks!!! I appreciate that! God bless, man!


----------



## DunkrWunkah (Jul 4, 2010)

I have a chipped Xbox Original and it kick major ass. I got the X-Chip, and used an installer on a disc for the custom firmware. Can't remember the name though.


----------



## MFDC12 (Jul 4, 2010)

DunkrWunkah said:
			
		

> I have a chipped Xbox Original and it kick major ass. I got the X-Chip, and used an installer on a disc for the custom firmware. Can't remember the name though.



it was probably either auto installer deluxe or slayer's install disc. i cant think of any others aside from those two.


also, to the op, you can get a cheap modchip for about $10-$15, which will have the same outcome as one of the more expensive mods. i got my duo x2 gs for $13 shipped.


----------



## JKR Firefox (Jul 4, 2010)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> I am not new to Wii, PSP, and iPhone 3gs hacking but do I have to flash the original xbox using 007, Splinter Cell, or Mechassult hack?? I hope not.



I used the following to mod my Xbox:

PC USB to XBOX Adapter Controller Converter Cable
A Copy of Splinter Cell (Any version is fine.  I found my copy at EB Games for about two bucks.  Look there, they'll be happy you took those games away.)
1 GB Kingston Flashdrive (TBH, I assume that most of these can be used without issues.  You can also plug in your PSP or any other type of storage device.)

And finally, I used this tutorial.

All in all, wasn't too hard and cost me under 10 bucks in total.  Easiest way I know of outside of installing a mod chip


----------



## DunkrWunkah (Jul 6, 2010)

MFDC12 said:
			
		

> DunkrWunkah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's it. Slayer's Install Disc.

Kicks  so much ass.


----------



## painless (Jul 14, 2010)

Just so I understand.... 

1) Softmod with Splinter Cell

2) Upgrade HDD after softmod

Correct?


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 15, 2010)

If you wanted you could do it during the mod (or even as an alternative during a hotswap mod) but that would require knowing what is going on (during the softmod you dump EEPROM and other choice files you then use to mod the hard drive for use in the xbox) and unless you want to do some serious reading it only means you take a few more minutes to mod and then follow a guide to swap out the files.


----------

